# Natural Gas Well



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Guys.
I am working on a house that is connected to a private natural gas well (yep thats free gas). I am told that its a good idea to hook up a moisture seperator tank due to all the moisture that these wells produce along with the gas. I was told that guys use a galvanized pressure tank like used for a well pump. I dont see how this would work because there is only one connection and I would think you need two. Besides the fact of how you would drain it. I have scoured the Web for any info but have had no luck. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I can't answer your question but I have a few for you;

1. Are these wells mapped out so someone can buy property with a well on it?

2. Do they ever go dry or can you expect free gas for life?

3. Any dangers with having one on your property?

4. Can you sell surplus gas to others?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

My old fire chief had 2 wells on his property, got freee gas and heated his house, garage, machine shop, and pole barn. He had problems with moisture too, tried several different things. Always had problems in the winter when it got really cold and the frost got deep. 

One well eventually petered out (naturally the one that supplied the house), the other was still going last winter. Made him mad, first time in 28 years he had to pay to heat his house. I tried to call him to see what success he had with moisture, but no answer. I will try later, see if I can get an answer.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> Any dangers with having one on your property?


Well, one night someone went in and cut 1400 feet of copper wire off the poles that supplied the well.... Danger of stupid people?


----------



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

1. Are these wells mapped out so someone can buy property with a well on it?

*Yes I believe so but not always. Some are so old that I believe they gets lost in the paper work over time. With my situation the well is not on the same property as the residence but the owner of residence is part owner of the well rights as spelled out in the deed I believe. So the property has the right to be connected to the well but doesn't actually own the property that the well is sitting on. So I guess that would be the mineral rights. Go here for more info that may better answer your questions. topix.net/forum/business/natural-gas/T0BQLLF9N6TTAINJI*

2. Do they ever go dry or can you expect free gas for life?

*Yes they can go dry. My understanding is that if you are on a known area of natural gas pockets, you can have a well drilled but don't know much about it. See that link for more info.*

3. Any dangers with having one on your property?

*None that I am aware of other than some common sense.*

4. Can you sell surplus gas to others?

*I believe so, however* *it can get pretty complicated from what I have read. The mineral rights can get a little tricky and there are some legalities to it.*


----------



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

firemike said:


> I tried to call him to see what success he had with moisture, but no answer. I will try later, see if I can get an answer.


Thx firemike. If you could find out from him that would be great. I appreciate your effort to do so. :clap:

Dave


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Why couldn't you use a moisture trap like the ones used in body shops on compressed air lines?


----------



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmm thats a good idea. I guess it would be safe since the pressure isn't nearly as high as compressed air. I guess My concern would be passing inspection with that.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

davidchomes said:


> Hmm thats a good idea. I guess it would be safe since the pressure isn't nearly as high as compressed air. I guess My concern would be passing inspection with that.


In Illinois no one inspects gas lines, what's the worse that can happen, they make you take it out?


----------



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> In Illinois no one inspects gas lines, what's the worse that can happen, they make you take it out?


Yes, however that would call for a reinspection. $50 for first reinspection and it goes up drasticly from there for every inspection after.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Look up Indiana code on gas lines, and see who's jurisdiction it falls under, if it is the plumbing inspector, call them and get an answer, likewise for any other jurisdiction, I would guess no one inspects it.


----------

